
Ask HN: Do you program in a language you dislike? - open-source-ux
If yes, why?<p>Is it for practical reasons? For example, it&#x27;s the language used in your company but you&#x27;ve never developed a liking for the language.<p>Is because of the employment opportunities available in your area?<p>Or is it because the language you dislike has the features you need (that are not easily available in other languages) e.g. speed, ease of deployment, rich libraries, frameworks etc.<p>I&#x27;m sure many people don&#x27;t have the luxury of programming in the language they most like. How do you feel about programming in a language you dislike?
======
ohiovr
I made the mistake of learning flash in 2007 and developing a terrible 50,000
line monster project with it. Unfortunately I think I put in every anti-
pattern you can think of in it. And I'm the only one that knows how it works.
Funny thing though, it makes me some decent coin.

------
AnimalMuppet
I have programmed in a language I did not like, because it was the language
used for the project I was hired to work on.

But concerning "if it has the features you need", let me rant for a bit. Most
projects have their "yak shaving" aspects. If you have the choice of language
for that project, it is reasonable to choose the language that handles the
biggest amount of the yak shaving. (As you say, libraries are part of that.)
In doing so, that means you're using a tool more suited to the task than other
tools are. I (usually) find that _more_ enjoyable than using a tool that is
ill-suited to the task, no matter how much I like the ill-suited tool.

